

When Irish Eyes Are Crying - Michael Lewis - staticshock
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2011/03/michael-lewis-ireland-201103?currentPage=all

======
Umalu
The tale of the global financial crisis has yet to be told, but Michael Lewis
is piecing it together chapter by chapter, country by country. We live in
interesting times. Lewis's prior articles on Greece
([http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2010/10/greeks-b...](http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2010/10/greeks-
bearing-bonds-201010)) and Iceland
([http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/04/iceland2...](http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/04/iceland200904))
are also worth reading.

~~~
cafard
Sort of P.J. O'Rourke's _Holidays in Hell_, the financial edition...

